# 8-year-old given to carry bag with bomb



## Jroc (Jun 28, 2011)

Insurgents detonate bomb as she nears police post killing only her


An eight-year-old Afghan girl was killed when insurgents detonated a bomb in a bag which they had given her to take to police nearby, the interior ministry said on Sunday.

The incident happened in the southern province of Uruzgan on Saturday, the ministry said in a statement.

"The enemies of peace and stability committed another unforgivable and shameful crime -- an explosive-laden bag was handed to her and she was told to take it to police," the statement said.

"The child, pure-hearted and in good faith, took the bag and moved towards the police vehicle. As she got close to the police vehicle, the enemy detonated the bomb by remote control, killing the innocent child."


8-year-old given to carry bag with bomb - Emirates 24/7


----------



## Tank (Jun 28, 2011)

At least they didn't rape her first


----------



## Si modo (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuckers.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep sorry sacks of crap.

However is that much worse than having a bomb drop on an 8 yr old?
Or an 8 yr old picking up unexploded cluster munitions in Gaza and being killed.
Or killed by a landmine in Vietnam while farming?
Dead is dead.
All are collateral damage in the long run.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 28, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Yep sorry sacks of crap.
> 
> However is that much worse than having a bomb drop on an 8 yr old?
> Or an 8 yr old picking up unexploded cluster munitions in Gaza and being killed.
> ...



Ya cause accidents are the same as design. You are a MORON.


----------



## Tank (Jun 28, 2011)

uscitizen,

If you have a story of a Jew handing a baby a bomb, let us know.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 28, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Yep sorry sacks of crap.
> ...



Dead is dead.  Yep the up front intent is worse to make a martyr out of an 8 yr old.
We went into Iraq knowing that children would die from our invasion which was based on lies.
So accident might be pushing it a bit.  And if we and Isael did not use cluster munitions there would be no bomblet accidents.
So avoidable accidents, kinda like not driving drunk.

Our hands are not totally clean.


----------



## Si modo (Jun 28, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


Yes, dead is dead.  But human nature is that we will be more outraged over dead by design (murder) than dead by accident and/or circumstances.

What makes it worse is that the cowardly fucker(s) didn't kill themselves by carrying the bag, rather they tricked a little girl into carrying the bag.  I bet they would be the type to call their dog to them so that they could beat him.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 29, 2011)

Si modo said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Agreed, no dispute there.
My point is that we are not totally squeaky clean either.
If we could wipe out several high level AQ operatives by bombing a home with several children in it as well would we?  Or perhaps I should say how many times have we?
Collateral murder is still murder.

I was involved in such actions in the past.  Still have difficulty living with it.  NOt able to forgive myself for just following orders...


----------



## Tank (Jun 29, 2011)

Muslims don't fight like men.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 29, 2011)

Tank said:


> Muslims don't fight like men.



Even the women?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 29, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



There is absolutely NO EVIDENCE anyone lied to us to get us to invade Iraq. I can provide 3 Congressional hearings on the matter where in everyone determined we were not lied to. Provide us a single verifiable concrete evidence that we were lied to. Then explain why it is not used to bring charges.

Cluster munitions are designed to self destruct after a set time. Iraq was the war where we bent over backwards trying to prevent civilian casualties. You know it, and more importantly most of the American people know it.

Once again YOU compared giving explosives to an 8 year old to the US military. You are either criminally incompetent or just plain to stupid to breath.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 29, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Ok if you get to call military action murder, then I get to call abortion murder. Fair?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 29, 2011)

Tank said:


> At least they didn't rape her first



How do we know that?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 29, 2011)

Organized religion can get people to do all sorts of horrible things.


----------



## Tank (Jun 29, 2011)

Organized religion can get people to do all sorts of great things.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 29, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Organized religion can get people to do all sorts of horrible things.



Name for us all the suicide bombers for Christianity.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 29, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Yep sorry sacks of crap.
> 
> However is that much worse than having a bomb drop on an 8 yr old?
> Or an 8 yr old picking up unexploded cluster munitions in Gaza and being killed.
> ...



Perfect example of the twisted thinking of a liberal.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 29, 2011)

Jroc said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Yep sorry sacks of crap.
> ...



A liberal drafted and forced to kill children by his government.

Show a little respect for a traumatized combat vet will ya?

Ever kill a kid?  Kill anyone?
See people blown up in to pieces?  Burned alive with napalm?


----------



## Jroc (Jun 29, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Posttraumatic stress disorder? If so you have an excuse


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 29, 2011)

Jroc said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



I have a REASON for viewing deaths of children differently from most.
And violent deaths in general.

I have seen children blown up by US land mines, burned to death by US dropped napalm.
I have even killed children under orders.

You have no idea...

And yes trhe US does not have any suicide bombers because they do not need them, we have bombs and such to kill with.
People in a far off land have no way to fight such a mighty war machine, families killed all hope lost, the only way is to try and take some with you.
We had suicide bombers in Nam too.

I do not condone, but I do understand.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 29, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



This isnt nam and we arent in the 70s anymore. We take every precaution not to kill civilians, I guess it make you feel better to identify with the people who spit on you when you came back? John Kerry syndrome?


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 29, 2011)

Jroc said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Collateral damage is what we call the killing of innocent civies now.
Still plenty die.


I wish I had gone to Canada, but I was young and dumb at the time.

At least I do not have the dick Cheney syndrome.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 29, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Don't you mean the Biden Syndrome? Or perhaps the Obama syndrome? Why is it, as usual, when a republican can be blamed for something the exact same action or inaction by a democrat is glossed over or ignored?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 30, 2011)

And this is why the TSA also makes children go through security.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 30, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



If you have evidence of the US handing a bomb to a child, sending that child towards their enemy, and detonating that bomb, please feel free to share it. 

Idiot.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 30, 2011)

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You have evidence of another country doing that?  Or just a few hate filled evil individuals?


----------



## FuelRod (Jun 30, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Yep sorry sacks of crap.
> 
> However is that much worse than having a bomb drop on an 8 yr old?
> Or an 8 yr old picking up unexploded cluster munitions in Gaza and being killed.
> ...



In dropping a bomb you usually get lots of people including the bad guys.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 30, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



In your mind we are all the same, you should be on the U.N security counsel with the rest of the whack jobs.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 30, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Yep sorry sacks of crap.
> 
> However is that much worse than having a bomb drop on an 8 yr old?
> Or an 8 yr old picking up unexploded cluster munitions in Gaza and being killed.
> ...


Yes it's much worse! Children who were killed in one of the little disingenius America and Jew hating hypotheticals weren't the targets, esp the Gaza, since the terrorist purposefully hide in schools, shoot missiles from school yards and apartment building so there will be collateral damage. 

In this case, the terrorist purposeful used a child, sending her to her death and endangering all other children, since now made children targets! It is funny of a leftist scumbag like yourself can find faults in everything America and Jews do, but you stand behind Islamic Terrorist like they wouldn't cut your throat if you were face to face with them! They don't respect your ideologies and values, but you will go to crazy ends to stand up for them. Liberalism is a mental disorder!

So why don't you go ahead and die already and make America at least a little better place. Wasn't it a very months ago you said you were dying?


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 30, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Yep no children were killed when Sadam went into Kuwait right? So were shouldn't have stopped Sadam back them, because we might have killed a child.

In Rwanda, where we didn't intervene, are you arguing we (or the West) shouldn't have intervened because one of our bombs might have accidentially killed a child? 

You are a stupid fuck!




uscitizen said:


> Dead is dead.


You going to know about that any time soon?


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 30, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Yep you and Sunni Man were fighting side by side in Vietnam.  I also fought in the Revoluntionary War! Turn stroy!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ravi said:


> And this is why the TSA also makes children go through security.



Smartest thing you ever said. Because terrorist (and drug smugglers) have no morals! They don't care that they take innocent children and make them targets!


----------



## Si modo (Jun 30, 2011)

Ravi said:


> And this is why the TSA also makes children go through security.


Exactly.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 30, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



You're the one who appears to consider the US as no better than a bunch of terrorists. Or is this the way the liberal mindset justifies terrorism? 

Idiot.


----------



## FuelRod (Jun 30, 2011)

Ravi said:


> And this is why the TSA also makes children go through security.



The problem is not with the kids - it's that they just wanded a ginger while mohammed jr. rolled on thru because he was #5 and not #6.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 30, 2011)

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I do not justify or in any way support terrorsit acts performed by any individual or government.
I just realize that both do perform them.  And some of the why's that they do it.

I just see my country and people in a more realistic view than most do.
I am not blinded by patriotism.


----------



## Tank (Jun 30, 2011)

Why was the little girl walking all by herself?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Pure Chicken Shits!


----------

